# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Nơi Cài Đặt Phần Mềm Autodesk 3ds Max Tại Chỗ Q. 3 Chuyên Nghiệp

## dinhduan911

3ds max giúp người dùng thiết lập và vẽ bản vẽ, hiệu chỉnh đơn giản các hình dạng bất kỳ trên bản vẽ kỹ thuật cơ khí, xây dựng thông qua nhiều lệnh CAD và các lệnh hiệu chỉnh cần thiết trong quá trình vẽ. Hơn nữa, sử dụng 3ds max, bản in sau khi thiết kế sẽ được in chính xác theo đúng tỉ lệ và tương thích với nhiều phần mềm khác như CorelCAD xem thêm: bao tri may tinh hcm Chuyên Nghiệp *CÀI PHẦN MỀM Autodesk 3ds Max TẬN NƠI Q.3
NHANH CHÓNG - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - GIÁ RẺ
**Tư Vấn Tiếp Nhận D. Vụ:**
**1900 63 63 43*
*Bấm Phím một:* D. Vụ Sửa laptop
*Nhấn Số 2:* Gặp Kỹ Thuật Hỗ Trợ
*Bấm Số bốn:* Phản Ánh Chất Lượng Dịch Vụ
*Nhấn Phím 5:* Kế Toán - Hóa Đơn
Email: lienhe@truongthinh.info►Bạn đang cần cài đặt một phần mềm đồ họa ( Autocard, Photoshop, 3DMax, Corel...) nào đó để bạn có thể thao tác dễ dàng cho ý tưởng của bạn.
► Bạn đang cần cài đặt bộ microsoft office mới, trình duyệt mới, hay phần mềm đọc file pdf.
► Bạn không biết cách cài đặt phần mềm cho máy tính để bàn hay máy tính laptop như thế nào? 
► Hay phần mềm bạn đã cài đặt và sử dụng giờ chúng đang bị lỗi gì đó mà bạn không thể khắc phục được
► Bạn không có nhiều thời gian để tìm hiểu cách sửa lỗi này.
► Bạn không có thời gian đem máy tính ra tiệm, chờ đợi để cài đặt phần mềm mà bạn mong muốn.
► Bạn có muốn một trung tâm chuyên cài đặt máy tính laptop tại nhà, tại công ty, văn phòng, hay bất kỳ đâu bạn muốn (quán cafe, công trường, trường học...).
► Máy tính bạn thiếu driver hay máy in thiếu driver khiến bạn không làm việc được... xem thêm: bao tri may tinh huyen hoc mon Nhanh Chóng

----------

